# Scared rabbit or just a normal rabbit!



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

My rabbit 'Crunchie' seems to be scared all the time! everytime u go to pick him up or go to stroke him he goes to (what my mum calls) a pancake rabbit he goes flat to the gound as they do in the wild, and in the pic soms of you have on hear your rabbit are hopping around the house etc, when crunchies out he just stays in the same place! no matter what food or treats u put near him he doesn't move, I have him in an indoor rabbit cage for the winter and its opened all day! only shut at night cos the cats go and sleep in there :/ 

I don't know why is is so scared and anyone have any ideas how I can make him more confident etc or is that just normal rabbit behaviour x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I suppose it could mean anything, has he been handled a lot when living outside? it could be that he's not over keen on human contact plus the change of environment of bringing him in the house, rabbits dont always like the change of being bouought inside when they're used to being outside, you have to be careful how you do it or it could be too much for them, the cat being there...he's now in the cats territory so that could be sending off bad vibes.
It could be him just laying for a stroke, Dolly Dlies flat so I can stroke her at times, If he was too bothered by you he'd run off as soon as you went near. Have you had him to a vet just in case he's ill at all, it could be medical?Is he eating and drinking, pooing ok?
Clare xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

He eats like a horse lol cutting down on his food lol hes gettin abit podge, and eating a pooing okay! hes a rescue so we don't know how much if anything he has been handled etc, hes not really bother with the cat being around hes okay when u bring him out and the cats around, the cat, whose really a big kitten didnt like cruchie when I first brought him in but now he ignores the rabbit, often they will be in the same cage curled up n th rabbits lying down etc 

I'd just love him to be hopping around the place etc, instead of just sat in one place 24/7 x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> He eats like a horse lol cutting down on his food lol hes gettin abit podge, and eating a pooing okay! hes a rescue so we don't know how much if anything he has been handled etc, hes not really bother with the cat being around hes okay when u bring him out and the cats around, the cat, whose really a big kitten didnt like cruchie when I first brought him in but now he ignores the rabbit, often they will be in the same cage curled up n th rabbits lying down etc
> 
> I'd just love him to be hopping around the place etc, instead of just sat in one place 24/7 x


How long have you had him?? I love the name crunchie!! have you got any pics?!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ummm we've had him for about 3 or 4 months, he started off outside but we brought him in before christmas cos he just was not fat enough to survive outside in the cold, and all our animals are named after chocolate or food ha we got, toby as in toblarone, wispa, bounty, muesili, raisin lol

Pics... there the only time he's stayed still long enough for me to get a photo lolx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

he looks pretty chilled out there  it could well be that he has been treated badly, maybe by children? hard to say really.. just give him time and space, try not to pick him up too much if he is scared... sit on the floor and let him come to you, he will eventually learn that you wont hurt him


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think the previous owners had children, but if u dnt pick him up he will not come out atall, but when you get him out its so stressful, he breathes so heavy n cries almost and really wriggles etc he will hop around my room but only i u place him down, but as soon as anything in the room moves he freaks, thumps n runs back :/ oo and do you know what breed he is ? x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I can't see the picis.....I'd sugest the same as Tink to be honest, just give him time and space, it might take a week, might take a few but he will eventually realise that you're not a threat, maybe try some small treats, you might go through loads before you find one he likes. The problem with previous owners is you neve know exactly what if anything has been done to them. I had a rescue who unfortunatly didnt live long but his previous ownes had fed him that much crap that he was in serious bad health, treats where the one thing that didnt entice him, maybe because he was sick of them bless him but anyway, I found some crunchy fruit drops that he loved and out of about ten offered he'd probably take one, and at the start he'd only te it off the floor in front of him , eventually he took them out of my hand and started to come to me for them, sitting on the floor with him sometimes took a few hours but he eventually climbed up onto me, it just takes time tht's all but with time and love you should see a change in him soon
Keep us posted won't you, believe me when you start to see them some out of their shell it's the most amazin feeling ever
Clarexx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> I don't think the previous owners had children, but if u dnt pick him up he will not come out atall, but when you get him out its so stressful, he breathes so heavy n cries almost and really wriggles etc he will hop around my room but only i u place him down, but as soon as anything in the room moves he freaks, thumps n runs back :/ oo and do you know what breed he is ? x


If he's crying I would deff get him checked out by a vet, rabbits dont make noise of distress unless they really need to because they're prey animals, thats why it's difficult to know if they're in pain, it wont hurt to just have him a check up....I hope he's ok bless him xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

hes not long been to the vet, for a general check up n have his teeth n claws etc, and they didnt mention anything, my mum saids its just cos he dosn't like being picked up he feels unsafe etc, and he is very fussy with treats lol only seems to like carrots atm tried like animals chocolate drops and all the chewy sticks etc he just throws them away, he is making progress already he will hope out of he cage of his own acord but only if im sat almost completly still as soon as i move bang hes gone bk again lol x

see if these links work

http://twitpic.com/xwhzh

http://twitpic.com/uvmqy

http://twitpic.com/uvmo1


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he just sounds like a nervous bun then bless him, the fact that you've posted this thread shows that you love him and are dedicated to his wellbeing and you're seeing a few small steps already so if you carry on you'll see more progress in time...good luck and let us know how he goes wont you xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't have any advice - just wanted to say he's gorgeous. x
Jacqui


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

The links worked....he is so beautiful, and that pic where he's sprawled out shows a proper contented rabbit , this is how Dolly lays when she's reallt chilled out and happy. There's many reasons why he could be nervy but the main thing is that he has a loving home and a good mummy so you just carry on as you are and he can't go far wrong  xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

lol ive only seen him lie like tht, that one time, soon as i took that pic he jumped back up lol, he seems to always lie in his litter tray :/ odd ha do you know what breed he is x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

does he make noises when you pick him up? how are you picking him up?

It sounds like it may be worht just leaving his door open and let him come and go as he wants to rather than force him out.. ~If you take him out and he doesn't feel safe, it will just panic him..


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

its a really heavy breathing, with a little squeek but tht once uve picked him up, and then after afew seconds he calms down abit, and he's been inside since before christmas, and has stayed in his cage for like 2 weeks without coming out even when the cage is open, he just won't come out, he's been sat in the same place since since I startes this thread, in his litter lol x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

he looks like my old boy Ruffle sadly passed now when he was younger , he was a rex, think his pici isin my babies album on my profile, is his fur really tight/thick almost like velvet? xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yhh feels very soft but very thick! x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> its a really heavy breathing, with a little squeek but tht once uve picked him up, and then after afew seconds he calms down abit, and he's been inside since before christmas, and has stayed in his cage for like 2 weeks without coming out even when the cage is open, he just won't come out, he's been sat in the same place since since I startes this thread, in his litter lol x


I think he needs time.. do you leave it open when your not in?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yh its open all the time apart from at night, cos the cats never left in the room when im not there so i dnt need to shut it, i would leave it open all the time but the cat sleeps in here, and the first time I left it open over night the cat wouldn't settle! and the rabbit kepted annoying him cos his beds hanging from the radiator next to the cage x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> yhh feels very soft but very thick! x


Looking at him and from what you decribe he does sound like a rex to me , or atleast part rex....anyone else??...whatever he is he's adorable.
R.E laying in the litter box...this is completely normal, most bunnys do it...including mine who has a lovely bed with a velvet cushion fit for a queen to lay in can be found in her litter tray lol xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ahaa its not nice when you pick him up and you get coverd in what he is lying in lol, now put an old t shirt on lol!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> ahaa its not nice when you pick him up and you get coverd in what he is lying in lol, now put an old t shirt on lol!


Wood based litter ...works a treat...no mess lol xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

he only seems to want to go on newspaper :/ i will tht tho  x


----------

